# Probleme mit XAMPP und Datenbank. Datenbank ist noch aktiv obwohl kein XAMPP läuft



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
ich hab XAMPP geupdatet und leider dabei vergessen die Datenbanken zu sichern. Nun habe ich eine alte Datensicherung (TimeMachine) wieder eingespielt und wollte Ordner ersetzen.
Nun bekomme ich aber die Meldung das eine der Datenbanken noch aktiv wäre, obwohl ich den Rechner (Mac Os X 10.6.3) schon neugestartet habe und auch kein MSQL läuft.
Wie bekomme ich nun diese Datenbank deaktiviert um die Ordner dieser XAMPP Installation zu ersetzen?

Viele Grüße


----------



## port29 (4. Juli 2010)

Hi,

zunächst einmal solltest du sicher gehen, dass MySQL tatsächlich nicht läuft. Dazu solltest du den Terminal aufrufen und am besten mit root rechten dir alle Prozesse anzeigen lassen.


```
sudo ps ax
bzw.
sudo ps ax | grep mysqld
```

Wenn da ein mysqld Prozess angezeigt wird, kannst du den mit kill beenden.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
so nun gibt mir Terminal das aus:


> 16945 s000 S+       0:00.01 grep mysqld


Was sagt mir das jetzt?

Gruß


----------



## port29 (4. Juli 2010)

Das sagt dir, dass kein MySQL Server läuft. 

Okay, wer sagt dir denn, dass MySQL noch läuft? Sorry, ich selbst nutze kein XAMPP, sondern MAMP bei mir auf dem MBP. Aber wenn irgendein Programm behauptet, es würde laufen, dann kann es an einer übrig gebliebenen .pid Datei liegen. Bei MySQL müsste es die mysqld.pid sein. Bei mir auf produktiven Linux Systemen liegt die Datei unter:


```
core ~ # locate mysqld.pid
/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid
```

locate wird auf dem Mac wahrscheinlich nicht funktionieren und rein Gefühlshalber würde ich sagen, dass diese Datei eigentlich irgendwo unter dem Installationspfad liegen müsste. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, wie weit deine *NIX Kenntnisse reichen, ich würde aber an der Konsole mal danach schauen. Die Datei kannst du dann löschen, damit beseitigst du alle Spuren eines laufenden Servers. 

Wenn du es nicht schaffen solltest das Problem selbst zu lösen, dann können wir heute Abend mal zusammen per TeamViewer o.ä. danach schauen.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (4. Juli 2010)

Hi,
meine Unix Kenntnisse sind sogut wie nicht vorhanden.
Und die Fehlermeldung bekomme ich vom Finder wenn ich versuche den alten geschrotteten Ordner mit den wiederhergestellten zu ersetzen.
Ich hab den alten Ordner jetzt einfach gelöscht da habe ich komischerweise keine Fehlermeldung mehr erhalten.

Aber jetzt hab ich das Problem dass wenn ich XAMPP starte und im Browser Localhost eingebe, Localhost gedownloaded werden will.
Ich hab vergessen eine Datenbank zu exportieren um sie in die neue Xamppinstallation einzupflegen.


----------

